

The philosophy of great customer service - sachitgupta
http://sivers.org/cs

======
kanamekun
Derek's first principle is true on so many levels:

<< #1: You can afford to be generous - The #1 most important mindset to start
with, underlying everything, before engaging in communication with a customer
or client, is that your business is secure.

Even if it’s not, you have to feel that it is. Money is coming your way. You
are doing well. You are one of the lucky ones. Most are not so fortunate. You
can afford to be generous.

All great service comes from this feeling of generosity and abundance. >>

Investing in your existing customers is one of the highest ROI marketing
efforts you can undertake. You've already paid to acquire these customers -
and any incremental investment you make in them is usually going to be less
than the cost of acquiring a whole new customer. Plus, it's the right thing to
do - to make sure that everyone has a great experience.

